# Whattaya Think?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh! I bought that peanut butter last year! I also liked that it is all American made and also few ingredients. I especially liked that for each purchase a donation is made to a shelter!
I did not know they made food. I wonder is it listed on dogwood advisor?

(P.S. Unfortunately, Dulcie won't eat peanut butter, so I'm not able to say if it is a formula that dogs enjoy)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a terrific idea...and nice thing they're doing by donating. I will re-visit the site when I have some spare time...gotta run now.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great concept.....looked at the site briefly and the food. The protein is a bit high for my guy but I'd check to see if it is rated anywhere. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to buy the dogs butter for Tangee, it was ok, but inconsistent - sometimes fine, sometimes so oily that it was just liquid.
The food is new for their company - I bet it is just like a genetic food that they have put into their bags.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think you might be right Tiny, it's a common practice. I just like that they are contributing to shelters, not just making their 'bottom line' a profit!
No ratings that I can find yet though. Wish I knew who the manufacturer is!


----------

